# She has aged well.



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, egy angol kifejezés magyar fordítása érdekelne. Ebben a fórumban leltem rá. Jól értem, hogy a "she has aged well" nem úgy fordítandó, hogy "jól megöregedett" [szó szerinti fordítás], hanem például: Szépen megöregedett. [ez meg nekem furán hangzik]. Kérdésem: Hogy fordítjuk magyarra a She has aged well kifejezést? Köszönöm. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

A szó szerinti fordítás majdnem az ellenkezőjét jelenti!
Szerintem valami olyasmi lehetne, hogy "korához képest nagyon jól néz ki", bár ebben sincs benne az, hogy esetleg kifejezetten jól is áll neki (pl. az ősz haj) az idős kor (és annak jelei). (Vannak olyanok, akik szinte szebbek idősen, mint középkorúan, bár a kifejezés nem csak a külsőségekre utalhat szerintem.) 

A "szépen megöregedett" nekem egy kicsit olyan benyomást ad, hogy "észrevétlenül, csendesen". ("Nem is vettem észre, már milyen idős?!" v. "Na, felette is szépen eljárt az idő/ő sem menekült meg az öregedéstől!") Bár ez lehet, hogy csak szövegkörnyezet kérdése, mert ez a leírás elégggé "tág" használatúnak látszik/érzik.


----------



## Encolpius

Értem. Köszi. Vagyis ha le akarnám fordítani a magyar "Jól megöregedett." mondatot, "She has aged badly" lenne a megfelelő.


----------



## Zsanna

Erre az English Only-ban valószínűleg jobban tudnának válaszolni (legalábbis az angolját illetően)...
De ha abban az értelemben gondolod, hogy nagyon (észrevehetően, markánsan) mutatkoznak rajta az öregség jelei és már alig tud mozogni/beszélni stb. (tehát amikor a kor nem tett semmiféle "jót" vele, épp ellenkezőleg: mindenféle baj akadályozza a "normális" élevitel fenntartásában), akkor lehet.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem valami olyasmi lehetne, hogy "korához képest nagyon jól néz ki"


Szerintem is pontosan ezt jelenti.



Zsanna said:


> bár ebben sincs benne az, hogy esetleg kifejezetten jól is áll neki (pl. az ősz haj)



Szerintem ez az angolban sincs benne.



Zsanna said:


> A "szépen megöregedett" nekem egy kicsit olyan benyomást ad, hogy "észrevétlenül, csendesen".



Ismét teljesen egyetértek.

Viszont, ha felcseréled a két szót, máris jó lesz:

"Szépen öregedett meg."

A "nem látszik rajta a kor" vagy a "korához képest jól néz ki" mégis magyarosabb talán, legalábbis gyakrabban használt.


----------



## Zsanna

Pontosítás ehhez: "kifejezetten jól is áll neki". 
Az anyanyelvi "felem" első reakciója a "she has aged well"-hez az volt, hogy "still bouncy" (hogy is lehetne ezt így hirtelen magyarítani...? mondjuk "aktív", "jó formában van"), nos ezt inkább a (még mindig) "jól tartja magát" kifejezéssel lehetne visszaadni, ami nem teljesen ugyanaz, mint az első javaslatom. 
Valószínűleg inkább ennek a hiányát éreztem ki belőle, ezért keresgéltem másfelé is...


----------

